# My Rhombeus Guyana Tank



## piranist (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice looking Rhom. Great colors


----------



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

Thanks ;



piranist said:


> Thanks ;


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

that's one of the nicest rhoms I ever saw


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Indeed.How long have you had it? Any tips to share on the great color or was it always that way?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

your rhom looks amazing, pure evil


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome, i hope my guyana rhom will look like that in the future


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

crazy looking rhom


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice fish. 
Any shots without the flash?


----------



## piranist (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Thats one nice looking fish you have there!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

now thats fly ........nice pics bru


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice very nice


----------

